# Original Progressive Acoustic Compositions Recorded Outdoors (Zelda Content too!)



## stradfire (May 3, 2015)

Hey friends, it's been a while since I was here on SS.org. I was busy moving and, most recently, healing up from totaling my Harley. Since I broke my leg (lucky that's all that happened), I spent some time recording a few of my compositions. 

The only one of the three that are currently online that is complete is "Lifesong." I'm working out an arrangement for Koji Kondo's "Saria's Song" that will be brooding and slower than the uptempo original you're familiar with if you've played The Legend of Zelda - Ocarina of Time. The newest comp is "My Favorite Kind of Blue," which is two licks pieced together that I came up with watching the sunrise in Huntington Beach and watching another sunrise at San Clemente pier. I'll make the transition smoother in time! All of my compositions are recorded outdoors and are demos, so in a few years when I've completed my education at MI, they will be complete with cellos, harps, flutes, etc. 

I would truly appreciate feedback from you guys. Peace and Love.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/stradfire[/SC]


----------



## Skyblue (May 4, 2015)

Really cool sounding stuff, man! Keep working on it and make more music, I'd love to hear more


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (May 4, 2015)

So peaceful! The second track that was queued to play I much preferred though tbh. 
Still, fantastic work! Love the birds in the back.


----------



## stradfire (May 11, 2015)

Here's a video of me playing my song, "Lifesong."
I finally joined the 21st century and got an iPhone (been using an LG slider forever), so I'll post higher quality videos on youtube and on here asap.
I have more songs, it's just a matter of sitting with my Zoom and playing the song straight through without unacceptable mistakes.


----------



## stradfire (May 11, 2015)

Zelda Content, as promised:


Are these really as good as they make themselves out to be? Anyone had any experience?


----------



## octatoan (May 12, 2015)

OP, would it be too much to ask for a Lifesong tab?


----------



## stradfire (May 12, 2015)

I would be honored to tab it out for you - give me some time, and I'll get back to you.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (May 15, 2015)

keep at it,I need to start using my nylon string


----------



## CoreReversal (Jun 16, 2015)

Wow OP! I think your compositions/Zelda arrangements are excellent! It's definitely inspiring to me. I'm working on some solo fingerstyle compositions myself, and it's nice to see the potential of this style on full display.


----------

